# male/female pup? which do you think?



## Jackal (Sep 13, 2015)

I have a male GSD and a female Rottie. Neither are dog/dog reactive. Both have been socialised well including with pups. 
My bitch is my first ever female dog. Ive always chosen males historically, but now, having owned 1 female, i am neutral.
But a pup due in Jan, is coming. 

I know our GSD is alpha around here. The mastiff (desexed male at 2yrs, spends most of his time asleep, wakes up for our dog rumpus that happens daily at sundown, then in a coma for the night). has tried to usurp his position, and he's not having any of it! the mastiff took a few months to work out, that just coz bernie is aloof, does not mean he doesnt care and will step in, if mastiff is getting out of line - eventually. 
(the mastiff does not come training with the other 2)

Our female, is the type of bitch that loves the pups! and will take this new one on as her own, as she has every pup that my now adult kids have brought around here. And is very gentle with the pups. 
But, there is a reason we call female dogs bitches, and Pohm is a great example of this. She is sneaky and will wait till he's (GSD) distracted to get what he said she cannot have, for days, months if necessary. Very patient dog if it means she can get her own way. 

so both dogs friendly, the GSD is more aloof to pups. But also will swim pups across the deeper/strong current parts of river, to ensure they get across safely, so rather protective of the small ones too.

I perceive this as a not really essential element, as both genders here already. Previously, ive owned multi entire males always. Never had a problem with 2 males living peacefully, but i read its not always the case. I guess ive been very lucky indeed. As have always had this "ok" experience with genders in multi dogs, which is my preference, lots of dogs, not just one. 

any recommendations regarding with sex of pup?
or am i correct in thinking, its wont matter?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I have no idea what you're talking about, lol, but I'm gonna say go for a male.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd be leery of having two bitches together, especially working dogs. If you were talking sighthounds, you could throw any gender in the mix and everyone would be fine, working dogs not so much. Are Rotties known for same sex aggression, especially among bitches? Are Mals? I know GSDs and Dobes are. 

It's been my experience that getting along with puppies doesn't have anything to do with adult dogs getting along. I have a dominant male GSD and a dominant female GSD. Sometimes they scuffle. I wouldn't chance adding another dog to this mix. The girl that I just lost was submissive, otherwise we would've had never ending trouble. 

My answer is I don't know what you should get, LOL.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I will always have multiple males over multiple females any day.

My male GSD lived with a male Rottweiler for 3-4 months and they were great friends but I don't know how they would act if they lived together longer than that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm totally lost on your post.

You have a male GSD and a female Rottie.

And then a mastiff is thrown in as well? 

Personally...I'm going to say neither.


----------



## CrackedGSD (Sep 8, 2015)

i would just get the dog you want. too many people on here think they're the only ones that are allowed to have dogs or maybe even think about having a pack of more than two. i've noticed that if you haven't passed certain tests on this forum you're almost not even allowed to think about owning a german shepherd.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I'm totally lost on your post.
> 
> You have a male GSD and a female Rottie.
> 
> ...


Confusing post. You lost me when you started mentioning a Mastiff out of the blue.
In this situation I would not add another dog or pup (MHO).


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> I'm totally lost on your post.
> 
> You have a male GSD and a female Rottie.
> 
> ...


Ditto! I read and re-read the post, am so confused.... But my answer is NEITHER also. Sorry....


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

CrackedGSD said:


> i would just get the dog you want. too many people on here think they're the only ones that are allowed to have dogs or maybe even think about having a pack of more than two. i've noticed that if you haven't passed certain tests on this forum you're almost not even allowed to think about owning a german shepherd.


That's not very helpful. The OP asked for help. She/he is thinking it over at least instead of jumping into it with "whatever you want". Her dogs (Mastiff /Rott and GSD) are a powerful combination so you have to be careful with "advice" like that. Why so negative about this forum? I find people here very helpful, intelligent and caring about their dogs and many have long time experience owning and working with them. I don't understand where your opinion is based on. Show us some of these posts.


----------



## Jackal (Sep 13, 2015)

here's same post. clearer
I own 3 dogs
GSD (bernie) male entire 8yrs working shepherd.
Rottie (pohm) female desexed 6yrs 
Dogue de bordeaux (brian) a rescue we've had for 2yrs, roughly 6yrs of age, these dogs live to 5-8yrs max lifespan. So very old.

The other 2 are high octaine working lines.

I have crates, and secure dog pounds x 2, to manage the intro of new dogs. 500 acres to exercise dogs in, lakes, rivers, mountains environment. What's harder to find is a IPO trainer here. But have secured one for the pup coming in January. 

The question i was asking, is male or female pup.

My decision: Male pup. 
Sorry to of confused folks so much. and thankyou for your time.
For those of us who like dog sports: tracking, obedience, search and rescue, scent detection, character work. Owning more than 1 dog is probably the norm. I have a multiple animal permit here.


----------



## Jackal (Sep 13, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> Ditto! I read and re-read the post, am so confused.... But my answer is NEITHER also. Sorry....



May i ask why? Of you, and others, that say dont. Why? its rather poor to just say dont, i cannot learn from this. Dont and here is why i have that opinion i can use. So please.....
Clearly, something is of concern to you and others.
I am not arrogant enough not to take advice when asked for and offered, so what is it that concerns you about me getting a third. For the 12 time i will be owning 3 dogs. Im 6 foot, dont like bending, and would rather shoot myself, than go away from large herding dogs as my pref. 

It could well be something i have not considered even, who knows?
I have thick skin, i can take honesty. Your opinion will be considered, especially if you come up with something ive not thought about.


----------

